# What are you craving?



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2009)

i am not sure which forum to put this in so it's here.

we all get cravings, so what are you craving at the moment?


i am craving tomato juice with lemon, salt and pepper. i can't seem to get enough of it since ................. come to think about it since i quit smoking 21 days ago. i really haven't been hit that hard by quitting smoking withdrawal (no patches just cold turkey) which surprises the heck outta me because other times i have tried it i just couldn't last more than hours maybe 1/2 day. could my body craving tomato juice be a subconsciece way my body is coping? are there natural withdrawal fighting vits and mins in tomato juice?


----------



## kadesma (Jul 4, 2009)

I never had cravings when I quit I was too sick, but what harm in having a healthy drink..Tomato juice is great..My little grandson can polish off 2- 8 oz cans plus his dinner at one sitting and he is not over weight...I love v-8 have to be careful with it but have a small can almost every other day. Go for it it's good for you.
kades


----------



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2009)

kadesma said:


> I never had cravings when I quit I was too sick, but what harm in having a healthy drink..Tomato juice is great..My little grandson can polish off 2- 8 oz cans plus his dinner at one sitting and he is not over weight...I love v-8 have to be careful with it but have a small can almost every other day. Go for it it's good for you.
> kades


 i hate/loath v8!! sorry i love Sacramento tomato juice or in a pinch since i have been roaming campbells.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 4, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i hate/loath v8!! sorry i love Sacramento tomato juice or in a pinch since i have been roaming campbells.


Don't be sorry, we all have thing we love and loath..Anything tomato is for me I adore it...Plain tomato juice with salt and pepper and lemon or lime bring it on add a drop or to of Worchestershire and Tabasco even better...
kades


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 4, 2009)

Msmofet - I'm just craving a little bit of attention 

Seriously though, Kudos. After way too many years, I couldn't quit smoking after many an attempt until I decided... "today I quit!".

I quit cold turkey 01/01/07. I was successful for two reasons. One, I was ready to. The second? I gave my self one rule. Never buy or bum another cigarette. I've been butt free every since. 

Stay strong!

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 4, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Msmofet - I'm just craving a little bit of attention
> 
> Seriously though, Kudos. After way too many years, I couldn't quit smoking after many an attempt until I decided... "today I quit!".
> 
> ...


 awwwwwwwwwwwwww you need attention sir boogied boogied? want me to polish your ..................................... armor?


----------



## radhuni (Jul 5, 2009)

I am craving for sweets.


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Jul 5, 2009)

I am craving Chicken Enchiladas, but not just any chicken enchiladas, they have to be from Carmelita's. They use to be over an hour away, but just recently opened a restaurant 15 minutes from me. Still holding off, trying to get healthy and drop 160 pounds.

By the way CasperImproved "Bob" I also quit smoking cold turkey. I smoked my last cigarette at 6 am on 06/05/06. Still miss it once in a while, but not gonna cave this time. I figured I have already saved myself over $3500.00 and even more in health care later.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 5, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I am craving Chicken Enchiladas, but not just any chicken enchiladas, they have to be from Carmelita's. They use to be over an hour away, but just recently opened a restaurant 15 minutes from me. Still holding off, trying to get healthy and drop 160 pounds.
> 
> By the way CasperImproved "Bob" I also quit smoking cold turkey. I smoked my last cigarette at 6 am on 06/05/06. Still miss it once in a while, but not gonna cave this time. I figured I have already saved myself over $3500.00 and even more in health care later.


 22 days and counting for me!! and still in such of so Sacramento tomato juice!!


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 5, 2009)

getoutamykitchen said:


> I am craving Chicken Enchiladas, but not just any chicken enchiladas, they have to be from Carmelita's. They use to be over an hour away, but just recently opened a restaurant 15 minutes from me. Still holding off, trying to get healthy and drop 160 pounds.
> 
> By the way CasperImproved "Bob" I also quit smoking cold turkey. I smoked my last cigarette at 6 am on 06/05/06. Still miss it once in a while, but not gonna cave this time. I figured I have already saved myself over $3500.00 and even more in health care later.



You go girl 

Like you I still get the craving, but I will not give in.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 5, 2009)

I am craving for some cheese and basil pizza.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

roadfix said:


> I am craving for some cheese and basil pizza.


 mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm me tooooooooo


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

i have satiated for the moment my desire for a BLT and tomato juice.


----------



## luvs (Jul 6, 2009)

i need a nap! & i cannot nap cause i wake at 4:30 tomorrow.


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Hey Ms M!!*

First of all, I am so proud of you!!  Great job!!

Secondly, if you're craving tomato juice, you could be low on potassium.  I know when I've been really sick I crave tomatoes, and they have lots of potassium.

Third, I am craving mexican food...any kind from anywhere.  I can't have it but as soon as I can I'll be eating some really good Tex-Mex!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> First of all, I am so proud of you!! Great job!!
> 
> Secondly, if you're craving tomato juice, you could be low on potassium. I know when I've been really sick I crave tomatoes, and they have lots of potassium.
> 
> Third, I am craving mexican food...any kind from anywhere. I can't have it but as soon as I can I'll be eating some really good Tex-Mex!!


thank you btw i did an exact count of days and it is 24 days. i am low on some vits and mins for sure because i haven't been taking mine on a reg basis while on vacation. i have had 2 charlie horses in 4 days so thats my big ahaaaaaaaaaaaa. so now i am home and will get back to taking my vits and mins.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 6, 2009)

Keep goin', msmofet.  You're going to get there!

Right now I'm craving dark chocolate.  There's none in the house and I won't be going to the store until Wednesday.  I hope I can hold out.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Keep goin', msmofet. You're going to get there!
> 
> Right now I'm craving dark chocolate. There's none in the house and I won't be going to the store until Wednesday. I hope I can hold out.


My fav!!


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 6, 2009)

msmofet said:


> thank you btw i did an exact count of days and it is 24 days. i am low on some vits and mins for sure because i haven't been taking mine on a reg basis while on vacation. i have had 2 charlie horses in 4 days so thats my big ahaaaaaaaaaaaa. so now i am home and will get back to taking my vits and mins.


 

Charlie horses and muscles cramps can be a sign of low potassium and/or sodium. It can be dangerous which is probably why your craving it. Over the counter supplements may not have as much as you need (I take prescription potassium), so along with your juice you might try potatoes and bananas. Blackstrap molasses has alot of potassium in it but I can't figure out how to eat it without feeling...blech!! I hope you're home and you're feeling better from top to (especially) toe!!!

24 DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## luvs (Jul 6, 2009)

you're AWESOME! 
isn't quitting such a relief? you might try putting the $$ you put into those things away! i did, & alcohol $$ & wound into $1,000 in a few months. it wasn't even an effort- i just counted my cash one day & it startled me to see that much cash!

so, onto cravings- i'm craving pasta sauce with pounds of gah-lic!

oh, & take some potassium for your cramping- that's causes your heart to palpitate & stuff when you're low on it!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Jul 6, 2009)

msmofet said:


> My fav!!



Omigosh!  That looks so yummy.  I'll have to put that on my shopping list.


----------



## luvs (Jul 6, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> Charlie horses and muscles cramps can be a sign of low potassium and/or sodium. It can be dangerous which is probably why your craving it. Over the counter supplements may not have as much as you need (I take prescription potassium), so along with your juice you might try potatoes and bananas. Blackstrap molasses has alot of potassium in it but I can't figure out how to eat it without feeling...blech!! I hope you're home and you're feeling better from top to (especially) toe!!!
> 
> 24 DAYS!!!!!!


 

yes, you may need a script. i take 20 MeQ/daily, prescibed.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Omigosh! That looks so yummy. I'll have to put that on my shopping list.


 i bought my first one at cracker barrel. if you have a cracker barrel check out the store part of the resturant by the candies.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 6, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> Charlie horses and muscles cramps can be a sign of low potassium and/or sodium. It can be dangerous which is probably why your craving it. Over the counter supplements may not have as much as you need (I take prescription potassium), so along with your juice you might try potatoes and bananas. Blackstrap molasses has alot of potassium in it but I can't figure out how to eat it without feeling...blech!! I hope you're home and you're feeling better from top to (especially) toe!!!
> 
> 24 DAYS!!!!!!




Katybar - In the spice section of your grocery, should be a salt substitute called "Nu-Salt" in a small blue container. It is Potassium Chloride used as a sub for sodium.

Maybe that could help?

Bob


----------



## Katie H (Jul 6, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i bought my first one at cracker barrel. if you have a cracker barrel check out the store part of the resturant by the candies.




I'll do that.  Yes, there is a Cracker Barrel where I'll be shopping.  If I can't find the candy bar in any of the stores I visit, I'll check there.  Thanks.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 6, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Katybar - In the spice section of your grocery, should be a salt substitute called "Nu-Salt" in a small blue container. It is Potassium Chloride used as a sub for sodium.
> 
> Maybe that could help?
> 
> Bob


 
I have used that or I think it was Lite Salt by Mortons. It's made w/potassium chloride and I used to think it tasted just like salt. But I guess my taste buds have changed, cause now it tastes all "chemically", lol. But since I take the rx my levels are good (Katy knocks on wood!!). But it might be good for ms m to try!! 

BTW, how ya doin hun? I took a long lazy weekend, so I feel like I haven't "seen" ya in ages!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> Charlie horses and muscles cramps can be a sign of low potassium and/or sodium. It can be dangerous which is probably why your craving it. Over the counter supplements may not have as much as you need (I take prescription potassium), so along with your juice you might try potatoes and bananas. Blackstrap molasses has alot of potassium in it but I can't figure out how to eat it without feeling...blech!! I hope you're home and you're feeling better from top to (especially) toe!!!
> 
> 24 DAYS!!!!!!


 i have been trying to think of how to eat some molasses which i have a bottle of in the closet. i ate my hamburger thinking about it and like you i can't think of any way except gingerbread or gingerbread cookies. but thanks for the suggestion. and thank you for the kudos!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

luvs said:


> you're AWESOME!
> isn't quitting such a relief? you might try putting the $$ you put into those things away! i did, & alcohol $$ & wound into $1,000 in a few months. it wasn't even an effort- i just counted my cash one day & it startled me to see that much cash!
> 
> so, onto cravings- i'm craving pasta sauce with pounds of gah-lic!
> ...


 you know what i am making later? garlic butter!! you know why? because of all YOUR garlic talk!! LOL well not that an italian needs much of an excuse to eat garlic teehee i am going to make garlic bread than top the browned bread with pizza stuffs.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 6, 2009)

Of course you are right, and I was only thinking of you ;-)

Ms M is also in my heart, but I can only juggle one sweetie at a time.

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 6, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Of course you are right, and I was only thinking of you ;-)
> 
> Ms M is also in my heart, but I can only juggle one sweetie at a time.
> 
> Bob


 ummmmmm don't let me get in the way.


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 6, 2009)

msmofet said:


> ummmmmm don't let me get in the way.


 

OK


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 7, 2009)

katybar22 said:


> OK



Oh what the hay... you guys are really good friends... right?  And we *are* talking about cravings.

I'm thinking as long as we are all friends, we can work something out.

I am pretty good at cooking the bacon.

Bob


----------



## msmofet (Jul 7, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Oh what the hay... you guys are really good friends... right?  And we *are* talking about cravings.
> 
> I'm thinking as long as we are all friends, we can work something out.
> 
> ...


 i'll bring the lettuce


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm craving a subway cold cut combo with a sliced up habenero, and Gibby fries!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 7, 2009)

i am craving a ricotta, mozzarella and ham calzone with marinara to dip in and some hot fresh out of the fryer and powder sugared zeppolis


----------



## Katie H (Jul 7, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i am craving a ricotta, mozzarella and ham calzone with marinara to dip in and some hot fresh out of the fryer and powder sugared zeppolis




Now...just stop.  You got me yesterday with the dark chocolate candy bar.  You're just playin' dirty today. 

Seriously, that calzone sounds great.


----------



## CasperImproved (Jul 7, 2009)

msmofet said:


> i'll bring the lettuce



Now if we could talk Katybar into bringing the tomato, we'd have the makings for a good sandwich 

Bob


----------



## katybar22 (Jul 7, 2009)

CasperImproved said:


> Now if we could talk Katybar into bringing the tomato, we'd have the makings for a good sandwich
> 
> Bob


 

I got it!!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 7, 2009)

Katie E said:


> Now...just stop. You got me yesterday with the dark chocolate candy bar. You're just playin' dirty today.
> 
> Seriously, that calzone sounds great.


 teehee sorry can't stop the crave till you satisfy it!!


----------



## lifesaver (Jul 8, 2009)

Beef tacos


----------



## msmofet (Jul 8, 2009)

sausage, peppers and onions


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 9, 2009)

msmofet said:


> sausage, peppers and onions


Sounds like Pizza, Stir fry to me


----------



## luvs (Jul 10, 2009)

sleep! i am exhausted. it's friday, though!


----------



## mikki (Jul 10, 2009)

I always crave choc. and caramel


----------



## luvs (Jul 10, 2009)

i quit chocolate 5 yrs. ago, (caffeine), & crave it!


----------



## lindatooo (Jul 11, 2009)

I've developed a late in life addiction for Haggen Daz (sp?) Rocky Road Ice Cream.  It may be terminal.  Just can't leave the stuff alone and I've never been a big ice-cream eater - this just hits all of my buttons!  

Oh and did I mention that I certainly don't need the calories?????

Perhaps this should be a controlled substance!


----------



## Claire (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm not much of a sweets eater, but occasionally, when they feel like it, Haagen Daz puts out a blueberry cheesecake ice cream that I adore.  I've found another that is just OK, but too heavy.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 12, 2009)

well i satisfied my ricotta, mozzarella and ham calzone craving and my sausage, pepper and onions craving.

now i want spinach pies!!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 18, 2009)

i am craving salt and vinegar chips!!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 18, 2009)

anything except left over pizza


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 18, 2009)

babetoo said:


> anything except left over pizza


And that's what I'm craving right now!


Left over pizza.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 19, 2009)

Avocados.  In particular I am craving Stuffed Green Chiles (have been for days), but guacamole, avocado on a salad, or just plain avocado with a little lemon or salt all sound great right now!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2009)

just craving greasy fast food. gonna get it too


----------



## Chile Chef (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm craving horse radish sauce for some reason!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 20, 2009)

my spinach pies but i just haven't gotten to making them. waiting will make them taste better!! lol


----------

